# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Binding to Images

## Island28

I have a need to update icons on several grids.  They will be either Red(off) or Green(On) controlled by boolean values set from an external device.  I was trying to go down the road of Converters.  Is this the most efficient way to achieve my results?  With my test code I seem to have setup correctly the call into my booltoimage converter, but am missing the boat on how to change the image; how to associate the boolean variable to my image icon?  Grid does not display other icon, this is my convert routine.


```
            if ((bool)value)
                return this.GreenIcon.UriSource;
            else
                return this.RedIcon.UriSource;
```

----------

